
How do I find a co-founder to, you know, run the business? - NickDouglas

======
NickDouglas
I'm starting a media network by producing weekly news and commentary shows. I
know what I need money for, but I'd rather spend my time making creative
decisions (writing shows, editing scripts, working with designers) than
dealing with investors, accountants, and lawyers. I know I won't avoid that
altogether, but I'd feel more confident with a co-founder who had run a
startup before, even briefly. Am I right to want this, and if so, where do I
start looking?

~~~
me_jobs_r_u_woz
Are you kidding me! Is it really you, Nick? I love you, man! And stop this
charade of "seeking advice" on a startup forum.

~~~
NickDouglas
If you'd followed my Twitter account, you'd know I'm not kidding.

------
dshah
You could try the OnStartups Linked-In group (800+ members now -- most of whom
are interested in startups in some capacity).

I know at least a couple of people have made contact through that mechanism
(though the LinkedIn group functionality is severely limited and can be an
exercise in patience);

https://www.linkedin.com/e/gis/2877/30950504D0B7/

Joining is free and easy (though finding someone will likely not be).

------
mtrpcic
I would suggest setting up a website (nothing fancy, but enough to get the
message out) that had your ideas, show transcripts, etc. It would also be
beneficial to get some shows out on your own through YouTube. You might find
that you don't even need a co-founder. And if you do, you'll have a solid
framework to show him/her to help the decision.

------
keith_erskine
Nick - Your best resource are people you've worked with in the past. Even if
you can only get them to work some nights and weekends, it's going to be
easier to get up and running. Your ability to sell the idea to your team is
the first thing an investor is going to look at.

